# Mais uma para a colecção



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 20:19)

http://rawstory.com/news/2006/Global_warming_threatens_to_put_Spa_12052006.html

Eu nem comento, acho que o melhor é estar calado mesmo, enfim , estes "jornalistas/cientistas/tretistas" são capazes das coisas mais parvas apenas pra falarem. Pq não estão calados por uns tempos????????


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 20:46)

Então quer dizer que há neve nos outros sítios além da Serra Nevada ...


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 21:38)

Luis França disse:


> Então quer dizer que há neve nos outros sítios além da Serra Nevada ...



Estes gajos parece que brincam, atão tive eu no meio de um blizzard na terça feira e agora vêm dizer que em Espanha não há neve?    . Isto anda tudo maluco


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

Não percebo que ideia é esta de neve antes de Dezembro  
Toda a gente sabe que 90% da neve vem em Janeiro e Fevereiro


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 21:45)

Minho disse:


> Não percebo que ideia é esta de neve antes de Dezembro
> Toda a gente sabe que 90% da neve vem em Janeiro e Fevereiro



Qualquer dia dizem que como não neva em Setembro, então o aquecimento é o culpado. 

Começo a acreditar que existem noticias encomendadas/fabricadas apenas para manter as aparências. Mas alguem fala dos records de frio nos Estados Unidos?


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 22:05)

Era o frio a espevitar-me....Ora nem mais, só dizem o que lhes convém (ainda por cima com o    que vem aí, os grossistas que não renovaram os stocks por causa do aquecimento global agora vão roer os dedos por não terem ido às comprinhas!    )


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

LUPER disse:


> Estes gajos parece que brincam, atão tive eu no meio de um blizzard na terça feira e agora vêm dizer que em Espanha não há neve?    . Isto anda tudo maluco



A chover com 8,9ºC nas Penhas Douradas, a neve na serra já deve ter desaparecido. O que vale é que amanhã volta a nevar.


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 23:00)

Dan disse:


> A chover com 8,9ºC nas Penhas Douradas, a neve na serra já deve ter desaparecido. O que vale é que amanhã volta a nevar.



Mas será a 1º vez que chove nas penhas douradas com 8,9 em Dezembro? Será isso por si um facto, ou pensam que vivemos na Sibéria?


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 23:09)

LUPER disse:


> Mas será a 1º vez que chove nas penhas douradas com 8,9 em Dezembro? Será isso por si um facto, ou pensam que vivemos na Sibéria?



Claro que não deve ser a primeira vez que chove com 9ºC. Na Serra da Estrela até é normal este alternar de episódios de neve e chuva, principalmente no Outono e inicio do Inverno.


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 23:10)

Dan disse:


> Claro que não deve ser a primeira vez que chove com 9ºC. Na Serra da Estrela até é normal este alternar de episódios de neve e chuva, principalmente no Outono e inicio do Inverno.



Pois o que não é normal é cheirar-me a ciclogenese intensa pelo vento que vejo lá fora e todos vós por ai espalhados, os modelos não metem isso, ou metem?


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

LUPER disse:


> Qualquer dia dizem que como não neva em Setembro, então o aquecimento é o culpado.
> 
> Começo a acreditar que existem noticias encomendadas/fabricadas apenas para manter as aparências. Mas alguem fala dos records de frio nos Estados Unidos?



Os recordes de frio só tem impacto no petróleo


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 23:20)

LUPER disse:


> Pois o que não é normal é cheirar-me a ciclogenese intensa pelo vento que vejo lá fora e todos vós por ai espalhados, os modelos não metem isso, ou metem?



O GFS coloca, na carta das 00h, uma pequena depressão no golfo da Biscaia, mas depois desaparece.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

LUPER disse:


> Pois o que não é normal é cheirar-me a ciclogenese intensa pelo vento que vejo lá fora e todos vós por ai espalhados, os modelos não metem isso, ou metem?



Basta dar uma vista de olhos por outros foruns, nomeadamente do país vizinho, e constatar que está de facto a formar-se rapidamente uma ciclogénese que, segundo dizem, pode ser muito perigosa ... além disso, a experiência diz-nos uqe as piores situações climatéricas vividas no nosso país praticamente nunca são antecedidas por avisos da Protecção Civil, ou do INM ... é quando ninguém espera, que elas se formam ...


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 08:12)

LUPER disse:


> http://rawstory.com/news/2006/Global_warming_threatens_to_put_Spa_12052006.html
> 
> Eu nem comento, acho que o melhor é estar calado mesmo, enfim , estes "jornalistas/cientistas/tretistas" são capazes das coisas mais parvas apenas pra falarem. Pq não estão calados por uns tempos????????



Viste a data da noticia Luper?? 5 de Dezembro???

EU no seguimento publiquei 2 noticas em pdf com os artigos originais sobre a falta de neve...O que faziam era uma comparacao entre as estancias que estavam abertas o ano passado e este ano na ponte da constituição. E o ano passado as estancias estavam abertas..e este ano estavam fechadas...tao simples quanto isso..

Agora o que diz o ministro do ambiente "attributed the lack of snow to global warming, which threatens thousands of jobs linked to the skiing industry." , é um bocadinho abusivo...mas quando a falta de neve, é um facto inegavel...pelo menos comparando o ano passado com este ano.


----------

